# RIP file...??



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As many of us on here are shall we say 'mature' and in our dotage. 
The subject of what to do when someone dies keeps cropping up in conversations. 
I personally now know 23 widows and 2 widowers. The odds are stacked against the guys outliving their partners. 
Several friends and family have compiled their own RIP file for the surviving partner or wife to be able to locate and deal with all the practical and financial aspects they always took for granted before and could find difficult at times like this.

I have listed all our financial assets and institutions along with access codes and account numbers. But I am sure there must be more documents that need to be made available and to hand when the time comes.

Have any of us taken it a stage further and compiled a list of all necessary documents as and when they might be needed.??

Ray.

p.s. Personally I'm feeling OK.:wink2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I think this is an excellent idea Ray. Tho where to keep such valuable information if you don't have a safe?


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

We have no secrets from each other, we both deal with all aspects of our lives together, so we see no need to have a file,all accounts are joint and pension provisions are catered for So happy days ahead

Regards David,alias the Daffodil or Daff to my friends (yes I have a few)


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

All current details on Excel folder eg Companies , ph nos, policy/account numbers numbers of Banks, Ins Policies, Shares , Holdings, Premium Bonds etc.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

We did this ,and an updated Will, after a thought that we both might get wiped out in a motorhome accident- so that our children could find things more easily.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JWW, I guess a file on the computer and any back-ups as well as a hard copy in the filing cabinet or tin box.

Yes Daff but as I am the only one who uses the computer and my wife steadfastly refuses to even start to understand how to turn the thing on, you can see this could be a problem.

But my real point of the question was to see what else needs to be handy? My bros in law has put marriage and birth certs in the file as well as wills and burial requirements. This is not something I considered. 
I will have to make an actual hard copy file with everything included and listed.

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What you should also consider these days is Power of attorney for each other for financial and health wise, now individual forms.
For protection any file can be held by your solicitor for safety.But the RIP file is a good idea.My Wife is computer literate to a point, but would not know all the passwords on all computers.
The point is there are a few firms that cannot accept just your signature, the funeral directors for a start.

cabby


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Cabby, do you need to sign for your own funeral?!? ;-)


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

JWW said:


> Cabby, do you need to sign for your own funeral?!? ;-)


He did and died 8 yrs ago dident you know :surprise::wink2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## hondaboy (Apr 23, 2014)

Brother in Law died last year and he done everything on the house management side, all kept on the computer. That was fine but he did not show hi wife where everything was and how to access it, she was not computer literate. Steep learning curve for her so a rip file sounds like a good idea.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

For those who cannot follow the written word,I was resurrected just so that I could suffer even more the follies of fellow man.
When one of us dies or becomes unable to act for themselves, then the partner may need the power of attorney to sign and act on behalf of them. Without this as I said, some firms will not accept your signature to act on their behalf without that authority.


cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We recently put all our bank accounts into joint names. This will allow the surviving partner to access funds as long as you DON'T TELL THE BANK the other one has died. As banks will often freeze any accounts until you get probate and jump over various other hurdles they create.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well most of ours is in equities 

Ad hopefully our financial adviser will deal with those

But what about cash icers

Our savings

I like at least 30,000 for emergances
I know it is it overkill

It's just me

I need to know the kids can borrow

The grandkids the older ones may need 

But most of all

I need to know

That I raised in children's homes belonging to no one

Belong

And boy do I belong
6 kids
5partners
10 grandkids

They are so much family

Every Friday. 
A family meal

In between

They cycle ,run together 

It's looking good

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Are you sure that they can freeze assets on a joint account Ray

I didn't think they could

Icers yes as they are individual

Will needto look into that

Aldra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not sure in UK now Sandra.
But one poor widow here in France was left with no access to cash when she informed the bank her husband had died.
I had to argue and berate the local manager for her and eventually they gave her a LOAN even though there was money in their joint account.

There is something in the wording of the account (and or). Ours is now 'or' to avoid this problem.

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Your financial advisor cannot act on your behalf without signed written permission.


cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha ha, welcome to the real world Cabby.
Ours did and knicked the lot.

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I do know your story, felt sorry for you when I read it, surprised the guy is still walking.
As far as I am aware these days a financial adviser can only proceed with your permission, I do not mean every operation, but to control overall the investments and monies you agree to when signing up.

cabby


----------



## hondaboy (Apr 23, 2014)

raynipper said:


> We recently put all our bank accounts into joint names. This will allow the surviving partner to access funds as long as you DON'T TELL THE BANK the other one has died. As banks will often freeze any accounts until you get probate and jump over various other hurdles they create.
> 
> Ray.


Ray, as you may well know, the banks only create a problem for the customer so they can rack up the charges sorting out the 'problem'


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think you can

Wether or not the partner has died

I maybe wrong

Aldra


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

RIP hard copy file a great idea. My Dad did one and I found it so straight forward to be his executor - no solicitor involved. 

Perhaps even more important than a will is the Power of Attorney. It's too late to get one if you loose your marbles. A close friend of ours had a severe stroke before Christmas and he has no family and no POA. He can't communicate his wishes (if he can understand anything more than very simple at all). His credit cards remain unpaid and accruing interest and nonpayment fees, we can't access his insurances and Social Work and the Health Services do not need to take any notice of us, despite us knowing what he would have wanted to do. We can't even give up his private rented flat! If he had set up a POA all could have been sorted long ago. 

Despite this, I must say Social Work and the Health Services have been very helpful and listened to what we think he would want regarding his future and have taken over handling all his affairs as certain circumstances mean we (a group of about 6 friends) are very reluctant to go for Guardianship/Intervention Order/Access to Funds arrangements. All would have been so simple if he had organised a POA. OK it may cost a bit to set up but so much cheaper than having to do everything once you have gone officially doolally.

Due to our experience with our friend, everyone I speak to now gets the lecture about getting a POA sorted. It's like getting insurance. Once you have it - hopefully you may never need it, but if you do it's sitting there ready to go and your loved ones need not worry about access to funds or insisting your wishes are respected welfare wise.

With a POA you don't even have to be doolally. A friend's daughter used his POA to handle his house sale when he was out of the country. So convenient for everyone.

Here endeth the lecture.:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Sue


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

This is the answer to that situation.

cabby

The Court of Protection is a specialist court for all issues relating to people who "ALREADY" lack capacity to make specific decisions. The Court makes decisions and appoints deputies to make decisions in the best interests of those who lack capcity to do so.

If you know or care for someone who no longer has the mental capacity to make decisions about their own person finances,you can apply to the Court of Protection so that you (and/or someone else) can make decisions for them.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

When I say we have a financial adviser

I mean an advisor who is part of a well established financial company

As most of our money is in stocks and shares with them

Phil knows where it all is so if we go the kids can contact him
But we do need to let them know where the icers are

This is the problem today, every year or so you need to switch cash icers
around

They fall to zero

Much the same for saving accounts

Appointing power of attorney is a step to far just at this minute

I just need to have accessable money in cash

Why I have no idea

We have no penalties on our stocks and shares now if we cash some of them

Maybe I need counciling !!!!!

Aldra


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Sandra. If you "go" then all falls to be dealt with under your wills. The problem arises if you don't "go". Unless you have a POA only the original people can access any funds held in whatever form. Under data protection your financial advisor/bank etc. won't be able to tell anyone else anything legally never mind release the cash. Hence the reason my friend is in limbo just now. Fortunately in a way, he does not have a partner who might need access to his funds to eat, pay the rent etc. As I said the easiest thing is to get a POA, put it away in a draw and hope you live for ever (healthily:laugh::laugh::laugh.


----------

